# Problem mit Siemens Starter



## slot23 (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Parametrierung im Siemens Starter.
Ich möchte die Drehzahl meines Motors über eine Analogwertvorgabe (0-10V) vorgeben. 
Zu dieser Schaltung verwende ich ein TM 31 Modul an der die Analogwertvorgabe angeschlossen ist.
Grundsätzlich funktioniert mein Hardewareaufbau, da ich den Motor über den Starter und Inbetriebnahme selbst schon laufen habe lassen (ohne Analogwertvorgabe). Probier ich nun den Motor über die Analogwertvorgabe laufen zu lassen, läuft der Motor aber nicht.

Im Starter habe ich die Parameter für das TM 31 Modul eingestellt. Wenn ich nun auf Drehzahlregler gehe, und online bin verändert sich meine Drehzahl im Startertool, je nach Veränderung der Analogwertvorgabe auch. Allerdings mein Motor bewegt sich nicht. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, welche Parameter vielleicht noch eingestellt werden müssen, bzw. ob es irgendwo ein Funktionshandbuch oder eine Beschreibung des Starters gibt?

Danke

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## sailor (10 Juli 2011)

Im Starter kannst du auch die Freigaben beobachten. Z.B. AUS1,2,3, Hochlaufreglerfreigabe,... Wenn eine nicht beschaltet ist, einfach ne 1 anwählen.
Sailor


----------



## slot23 (11 Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen, wo ich nachschauen kann?? In der Expertenliste oder?

Gruß Slot23


----------



## sailor (11 Juli 2011)

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Antriebsregler und warum brauchst Du ein TM31? Die Siemens-FU/Servo haben doch alle soviel ich weiss, 0-10V und 0/4-20mA Sollwerteingänge (DIP-Schalter nicht vergessen). Und die Signale kannst Du im graphischen Editor unter "Funktionen - Abschaltfunktionen" oder in der Expertenliste unter den entsprechenden Parametern einstellen/beobachten. Die Parametrierung mach ich immer im Online-Modus und sichere dann nach Abschluß der IBN.
Gruß
Sailor

Ach ja: Handbuch ist wie üblich unter Hilfe zu finden oder F1


----------



## det (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Slot,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es Parameter die Sollwertquelle und Befehlsquelle heißen. Den AI1 anwählen, Potie an denselbigen anklemmen, DIN1 anwählen, mit EIN Rechts belegen, dann sollte es funktionieren. Steht in der Paraliste ab Nr. 700 glaube ich. Aber wie immer, lesen bildet (F1)!

Grüße Detlef


----------



## slot23 (15 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank Detlef, deine Hilfe hat mich weitergebracht. 
Hab jetzt die Parameter gefunden und jetzt funktioniert auch alles!! 

Gruß Slot23


----------

